# I’m color blind apparently….



## dubbgee (10 mo ago)

what is my reading on the ammonia?? 🧐 I’m presuming water change as well at 40ppm nitrate?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes time for a water change IMO. The ammonia looks like 0.50ppm and the nitrate between 20ppm & 40ppm.


----------



## dubbgee (10 mo ago)

Deeda said:


> Yes time for a water change IMO. The ammonia looks like 0.50ppm and the nitrate between 20ppm & 40ppm.


My ph being 8.2 and 8.4 I worry about that ammonia level. If you have seen my other post I’m coming to the end of cycling the tank and am a little scared to let it go without Prime daily to neutralize the ammonia.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

A water change won't affect the cycling issue and since you have fish in the tank, a water change would be the prudent thing to do.


----------



## dubbgee (10 mo ago)

Deeda said:


> A water change won't affect the cycling issue and since you have fish in the tank, a water change would be the prudent thing to do.


I guess what I really want to know is does that ammonia level create an actual threat to my guys. It’s been pretty constant between 0 - .50 ppm this last week. I did do a heavy feeding last night and didnt remove the uneaten food as I fell asleep 💤


----------



## dubbgee (10 mo ago)

Deeda said:


> A water change won't affect the cycling issue and since you have fish in the tank, a water change would be the prudent thing to do.


I actually enjoy the water changes. and the guys have gotten used to them now. occasionally one of the fish will glass surf after a change. the rest remain unstressed afterwards.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Is this your 75G tank that now has 30 fish in it? I've looked over your other posts and you mentioned adding 6 fish to a tank you already had 25 fish in that was almost done cycling using Stability, Pristine and Prime as your water conditioner.

I would be more comfortable if the ammonia reading was 0.25ppm rather than 0.50ppm with the increase in nitrate level. Seachem says Prime will bind ammonia for up to 2 days if dosed correctly.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I agree, your tank is not cycled.


----------



## dubbgee (10 mo ago)

Deeda said:


> Is this your 75G tank that now has 30 fish in it? I've looked over your other posts and you mentioned adding 6 fish to a tank you already had 25 fish in that was almost done cycling using Stability, Pristine and Prime as your water conditioner.
> 
> I would be more comfortable if the ammonia reading was 0.25ppm rather than 0.50ppm with the increase in nitrate level. Seachem says Prime will bind ammonia for up to 2 days if dosed correctly.


it’s 25 after adding the 6…26 with the pleco


----------



## dubbgee (10 mo ago)

DJRansome said:


> I agree, your tank is not cycled.


I’ll continue the prime and water changes


----------



## dubbgee (10 mo ago)

Deeda said:


> Is this your 75G tank that now has 30 fish in it? I've looked over your other posts and you mentioned adding 6 fish to a tank you already had 25 fish in that was almost done cycling using Stability, Pristine and Prime as your water conditioner.
> 
> I would be more comfortable if the ammonia reading was 0.25ppm rather than 0.50ppm with the increase in nitrate level. Seachem says Prime will bind ammonia for up to 2 days if dosed correctly.


5:32 pm today about 6 hours since my last test. It’s actually yellow.


----------



## dubbgee (10 mo ago)

Could the .50 ammonia have just been because I gave a heavy feeding the night before?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't know if a heavy feed would cause an increase in ammonia that fast, even if there was a lot of food that didn't get eaten immediately.

Your ammonia test still has a tinge of green IMO. Are you thoroughly rinsing your test vials and caps after your tests?


----------



## dubbgee (10 mo ago)

Deeda said:


> I don't know if a heavy feed would cause an increase in ammonia that fast, even if there was a lot of food that didn't get eaten immediately.
> 
> Your ammonia test still has a tinge of green IMO. Are you thoroughly rinsing your test vials and caps after your tests?


Yes. This mornings test was my first this week since Sunday. (I don’t live where the aquarium is at) Then I did the test I posted at 5:32 that I did at 5:26


----------



## bmweiler09 (Nov 17, 2009)

Prime will show up as a false positive on the ammonia test if you test directly after adding it. Wait a few hours after adding prime or doing a water change if you are trying to distinguish between 0 and 0.25.


----------



## dubbgee (10 mo ago)

bmweiler09 said:


> Prime will show up as a false positive on the ammonia test if you test directly after adding it. Wait a few hours after adding prime or doing a water change if you are trying to distinguish between 0 and 0.25.


cool…that’s what happened yesterday. Had 3 test in a row show up nil on ammonia and then got a .25 about an hour after water change


----------

